# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  A new strain of COVID-19 has been reported

## Fall River

The first time I read about it I kept it to myself because I thought it might be fake news. But later in the week, Aug. 29th., a second article appeared. Then I heard it mentioned on radio news. So, who knows, it could be true. You don't have to believe it, just be aware that it may be a possibility. 

The first time, it was a 33-year-old Hong Kong man returning home from Spain. It was a reinfection.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Scient...0ca437aa699acb 


The second time it was a 25-year-old Reno man with mild symptoms who was infected for the second time.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Nevada...2301F00B7FEFEB

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020)

----------


## memesofine

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and as far as bing zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz too

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Time tooooooooo "WAKE UP" 

New Strain of Covid-19 at DuckDuckGo

----------

Fall River (08-31-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and as far as bing zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz too


I learned about this from my local newspaper, not from bing.  If I didn't provide a link, someone would complain, so I did a quick search to satisfy those people.


Here's a link from Google: https://www.tampabay.com/news/health...a-second-time/


Here's the other from Google: https://www.reviewjournal.com/local/...in-us-2106957/

Basically, the story hasn't changed.

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020)

----------


## Fall River

Anyone have a REAL opinion on this story other than zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?  This is about health not politics.

If health isn't interesting, there are plenty of other boards to choose from.

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Anyone have a REAL opinion on this story other than zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?  This is about health not politics.
> 
> If health isn't interesting, there are plenty of other boards to choose from.


sure. dont stop. this shit can be very deadly if you dont know what it is the first 24 hours after you grab it. ask Herman Cain.

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020),Fall River (08-31-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> Anyone have a REAL opinion on this story other than zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?  This is about health not politics.
> 
> If health isn't interesting, there are plenty of other boards to choose from.



I posted a Link to Many Sites in an earlier Post, Here is One of Them :

July 2, 2020                                                 				                                              										 									 New, more infectious strain of COVID-19 now dominates global cases of virus: study by  University of Sheffield 

 Researchers have shown that a variation in the viral genome of  COVID-19 improved its ability to infect human cells and helped it become  the dominant strain circulating around the world today.                                                 
                                                                                The study, published today in the journal _Cell_,  shows the variation is more infectious in cell cultures under  laboratory conditions. The variant, named 'D614G', makes a small but  effective change in the 'spike' glycoprotein that protrudes from the  surface of the virus, which it uses to enter and infect human cells.
 The D614G variant of COVID-19 quickly took over as the dominant  strain soon after it first appeared, with geographic samples showing a  significant shift in viral population from the original, to the new  strain of the virus.
 Researchers from the Los Alamos National Laboratory in New Mexico and  Duke University in North Carolina, partnered with the University of  Sheffield's COVID-19 Genomics UK research group to analyse genome  samples published on GISAID, an international resource for sharing  genome sequences among researchers worldwide.

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-...es-global.html

----------

Fall River (08-31-2020),jirqoadai (08-31-2020)

----------


## Coolwalker

The CDC came out and stated that less than 10K deaths are directly related to Covid-19. The other numbers are because of underlying circumstances.

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020),Fall River (08-31-2020)

----------


## Quark

Of course there are going to be new strains it's a coronavirus! It's always mutating just like all coronavirus including the so-called seasonal flu and the common cold. So what else is new?

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020),Fall River (08-31-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> Of course there are going to be new strains it's a coronavirus! It's always mutating just like all coronavirus including the so-called seasonal flu and the common cold. So what else is new?


I think what's new is that the first COVID hasn't ended yet, as far as I know, and there's already a new strain in progress.

----------


## Fall River

> The CDC came out and stated that less than 10K deaths are directly related to Covid-19. The other numbers are because of underlying circumstances.


I seriously doubt that. How do you die from COVID-19 unless it triggers something else.  To me, that's like saying someone died from old age. They used to put that on death certificates many years ago but it's no loner allowed. You have to put down a real cause, like heart attack, cancer, kidney failure etc.  I doubt that COVID-19 by itself is a cause of death. The virus causes inflammation which is known to trigger various at-risk organs to fail. 

That's why they say heart disease patients are at increased risk because the virus it can trigger heart failure.  Therefore the cause of death would be heart failure, not COVID-19.  COVID-19 triggers the underlying condition.

----------

Quark (08-31-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Its doig exactly as expected.

A virusis no different to any other biological organism, the point of its existence to to create the next generation.

It doesnt pay to be to deadly when you are a virus, if you kil leverything you infect, yo udie out as well.

On the other hand if you arent infectiosu enough, you also die out.

So the object is to be very infectious but not very lethal. Like a cold.

So every time it mutates, this is what its doing, trying to find the optimal balance between toxicity and infectiousness. You may have noticed, infections have gone through the roof again, but deaths are still flat lined.

----------

Fall River (09-01-2020),Quark (08-31-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I think what's new is that the first COVID hasn't ended yet, as far as I know, and there's already a new strain in progress.


 Same thing with the seasonal flu, the seasonal cold. This has always been a nothing burger.

----------

Abbey (08-31-2020),Fall River (09-01-2020)

----------


## Abbey

Well, of course  there's a  new strain! The old one is petering out,  they're  afraid,  so gotta  keep  that panic alive!

 This shit has gone on  too long,  its ridiculous,  to say the least, its no more  dangerous than the  seasonal flu,  which also,  by the way, hits the elderly and  people  who  already have  other  health  issues,  the hardest.

 As long as  there are still  people who  will blindly  believe  the lies, this virus is  going to  be milked for  all  its worth. 

 I don't  buy it, I've  never  bought it,  I've known  from the  beginning  what the goal here was and, I've  continued  living  my life.......I don't  hide, I don't  follow the  arrows on the floor of the  grocery store,  I don't  wear a mask,  I  will not alter my life  to appease a bunch of  lying Democrats.

----------

Kodiak (08-31-2020),Quark (08-31-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Anyone have a REAL opinion on this story other than zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?  This is about health not politics.
> 
> If health isn't interesting, there are plenty of other boards to choose from.


Nothing can be believed from the Fake Nooze liars, anymore.

It is, or it is not.  We've seen their imbecilic solutions - Face Diapers and close all the social venues, the better to make the Middle Class miserable.

And, look!  JUST IN TIME for the ELECTION!

I trust nothing.  And there is little we can do.  Yes, it may kill a few of us or many of us.

Thank China for that.  I notice one thing we are NOT doing, is embargoing China trade, and kicking Chinese the hell out of here...payback for biological warfare.

----------

Quark (08-31-2020)

----------


## Madison

C.19 is BULLSHIT A HOAX
for 

AGENDA 21
GREEN NEW DEAL

UNITED NATIONS

WORLD HEALTH ORGANISATION OF BULLSHIT

----------

Abbey (08-31-2020),Captain Kirk! (09-01-2020),Kodiak (08-31-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Well, of course  there's a  new strain! The old one is petering out,  they're  afraid,  so gotta  keep  that panic alive!
> 
>  This shit has gone on  too long,  its ridiculous,  to say the least, its no more  dangerous than the  seasonal flu,  which also,  by the way, hits the elderly and  people  who  already have  other  health  issues,  the hardest.
> 
>  As long as  there are still  people who  will blindly  believe  the lies, this virus is  going to  be milked for  all  its worth. 
> 
>  I don't  buy it, I've  never  bought it,  I've known  from the  beginning  what the goal here was and, I've  continued  living  my life.......I don't  hide, I don't  follow the  arrows on the floor of the  grocery store,  I don't  wear a mask,  I  will not alter my life  to appease a bunch of  lying Democrats.


Hear! Hear!

----------


## Quark

> C.19 is BULLSHIT A HOAX
> for 
> 
> AGENDA 21
> GREEN NEW DEAL
> 
> UNITED NATIONS
> 
> WORLD HEALTH ORGANISATION OF BULLSHIT


Hear! Hear!

----------


## memesofine

blaaa, I think I had it back in December last year. I am never sick. worked in a  grade school cafeteria for four years not even a cold and as some know now I am 65 years young. but what I got in Dec. knocked me down for three weeks. wasn't fun but I SURVIVED.

----------

Fall River (09-01-2020),Quark (09-01-2020)

----------


## memesofine

and what the medias and even the CDC I believe was involved, Fausi, Bill Gates , Brix etc hyped this so bad and I think it was FOR POLITICS and we were used and is still being used.  so I have a had time believing anything any media reports now on this virus. that's what the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz was about. sheesh you don't have to get bent over it.

----------

BooBoo (08-31-2020),Fall River (09-01-2020),Quark (09-01-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> I think what's new is that the first COVID hasn't ended yet, as far as I know, and there's already a new strain in progress.


It has been Pointed Out in other threads and We all Know that this is an Election Year, so the Lie-Barrels will pull out all the Stops to get Trump out of Office... Hopefully the Masses will also see that and Vote to Keep Him In Office...!!!

----------

Fall River (09-01-2020),memesofine (08-31-2020),Quark (09-01-2020)

----------


## patrickt

Rodrigo told me Ray had died. I took it with a grain of salt because Rodrigo was the harbinger of death. He loved reporting it and he was often wrong. But then, two other people mentioned Ray had died. A few days later I saw Ray's son, Karl, in a cafe and I stopped by his table.
"Karl, I was sorry to hear about your dad."
"What?"
"I heard he died."
"Maybe, but when we had breakfast this morning he didn't say anything."
"Of course not, he's dead and he doesn't want you to inherit." Karl and I laughed. I later learned that the two who validated the death had also heard about it from Rodrigo.

By the way, I heard from two dozen people, some on television, that Donald Trump would never finish his term in office because the "end was near", "walls a closing in", and the "bombshell was dropped." I think that was in 2018. Well, when he had breakfast this morning he was still in the White House.

I know this will be a shock but even if you see it on CNN or MSNBC or read it in the NYT, WaPo, or HuffPo, it might not be true. If they all say the same thing it's almost guaranteed to not be true.

----------

Quark (09-01-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> Same thing with the seasonal flu, the seasonal cold. This has always been a nothing burger.


It's definitely not the same as the seasonal flu because it has the ability to damage kidneys, even to the point of causing kidney failure.  At one point medical professionals were having a difficult time keeping up with dialysis
treatments for hundreds of new patients.  More on this later.

----------


## Quark

> blaaa, I think I had it back in December last year. I am never sick. worked in a  grade school cafeteria for four years not even a cold and as some know now I am 65 years young. but what I got in Dec. knocked me down for three weeks. wasn't fun but I SURVIVED.


 My wife and I got it December 31 (me) and the wife got hit January 1st. No big deal for me, a few Advil, some Mucinex for chest congestion, honey and Vitamin C and I was pretty much good to go in about 48 hours. Took about a couple of weeks to get over the fatigue and cough. It took the wife about a month and two trips to the doctor's for antibiotics and an inhaler and she was good. Both of us started walking out side in the cold air and with in 24 hours of walking outside we didn't even know we had anything. I'm 73 and my wife is coming up on 70 with some minor co-morbidity type health issues.

----------

Fall River (09-01-2020)

----------


## Quark

> It's definitely not the same as the seasonal flu because it has the ability to damage kidneys, even to the point of causing kidney failure.  At one point medical professionals were having a difficult time keeping up with dialysis
> treatments for hundreds of new patients.  More on this later.


 It is the flu, period. Take it to the bank. Yes it's deadly to people with co-morbidity issues and may even occasionally to some pretty healthy people but it's not worse that the so-called seasonal flu and less people have died from COVID outright than die from the so-called seasonal flue.

Don't buy into the fear as that will kill you faster than anything else.

----------


## Fall River

> blaaa, I think I had it back in December last year. I am never sick. worked in a  grade school cafeteria for four years not even a cold and as some know now I am 65 years young. but what I got in Dec. knocked me down for three weeks. wasn't fun but I SURVIVED.


According to a lot of people on this thread, what you say can't be true because it's just democrat propaganda.  :Smiley20:    But, seriously, it's a good thing you are only 65, a youngster.  

I had my worst day of the virus starting on Feb. 20th. and it was no ordinary virus.  I had fever, chills, body aches, fits-of-coughing and it felt as though my lungs were being attacked. I hurt inside and I thought I had lung cancer.  I didn't report this earlier but I had irregular heart-beats before, during and after other symptoms were gone.  Because I had that symptom first, I didn't think it was connected to the virus.  But now I think it was.

It's easy for others to say that it's all a hoax until they actually get it themselves or a family member gets it.

----------


## Fall River

> Its doig exactly as expected.
> 
> A virusis no different to any other biological organism, the point of its existence to to create the next generation.
> 
> It doesnt pay to be to deadly when you are a virus, if you kil leverything you infect, yo udie out as well.
> 
> On the other hand if you arent infectiosu enough, you also die out.
> 
> So the object is to be very infectious but not very lethal. Like a cold.
> ...


Progress is always welcomed by me, so let's give a cheer for "flat lined" deaths.  What have you heard about the virus causing kidney damage?  Many of the people who survived the virus had kidney failure.  You can live with kidney failure by receiving dialysis.  So, it's no problem, right?  Unfortunately, many of them will soon wish they were dead.  More on that later.

----------


## Fall River

> and what the medias and even the CDC I believe was involved, Fausi, Bill Gates , Brix etc hyped this so bad and I think it was FOR POLITICS and we were used and is still being used.  so I have a had time believing anything any media reports now on this virus. that's what the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz was about. sheesh you don't have to get bent over it.


There's nothing like a complete sentence to express your opinion so that others will know what you mean.  I thought you were trashing the thread because you found it uninteresting.  I couldn't read your mind.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Media: The virus is back, and it's got a gun!

----------

Quark (09-01-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Progress is always welcomed by me, so let's give a cheer for "flat lined" deaths.  What have you heard about the virus causing kidney damage?  Many of the people who survived the virus had kidney failure.  You can live with kidney failure by receiving dialysis.  So, it's no problem, right?  Unfortunately, many of them will soon wish they were dead.  More on that later.


Oh it causes all sorts of problems, i made a thread about 6 weeks ago on here, links to various medical reports, mainly University Hospitals and Research labs, Covid has the ability to attack pretty much any organ in your body depending on the viral load you get and the other problems you have. There's even been cases of it crossing the blood brain barrier and causing epileptic fits.  Doctors who first tried to report this were shut down, but the number of such reports became unstoppable.

read this

https://www.newscientist.com/article...s-mean-for-us/

----------

Fall River (09-01-2020)

----------


## Quark

> According to a lot of people on this thread, what you say can't be true because it's just democrat propaganda.    But, seriously, it's a good thing you are only 65, a youngster.  
> 
> I had my worst day of the virus starting on Feb. 20th. and it was no ordinary virus.  I had fever, chills, body aches, fits-of-coughing and it felt as though my lungs were being attacked. I hurt inside and I thought I had lung cancer.  I didn't report this earlier but I had irregular heart-beats before, during and after other symptoms were gone.  Because I had that symptom first, I didn't think it was connected to the virus.  But now I think it was.
> 
> It's easy for others to say that it's all a hoax until they actually get it themselves or a family member gets it.


 The virus is real no doubt about it but where the hoax is all the crap the governments are dumping down on us. This has never been done before and we have had pandemics just as bad and just as deadly with no vaccines in the picture and we have never pulled this crap before. That's the hoax NOT the virus itself.

----------

Fall River (09-01-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> It is the flu, period. Take it to the bank. Yes it's deadly to people with co-morbidity issues and may even occasionally to some pretty healthy people but it's not worse that the so-called seasonal flu and less people have died from COVID outright than die from the so-called seasonal flue.


No one ever dies from COVID outright, there's no such thing.  It's all about underlying conditions and co-morbidity.  Where's the link showing how many people died from COVID-19 compared to the average over the last ten or twenty years?  That should be interesting.

----------


## Fall River

> Oh it causes all sorts of problems, i made a thread about 6 weeks ago on here, links to various medical reports, mainly University Hospitals and Research labs, Covid has the ability to attack pretty much any organ in your body depending on the viral load you get and the other problems you have. There's even been cases of it crossing the blood brain barrier and causing epileptic fits.  Doctors who first tried to report this were shut down, but the number of such reports became unstoppable.


Thanks, good article.  I knew something was up when I first heard that some people lost their sense of smell.  The very first symptom of Alzheimer's my father had was loss of smell.  I'm not saying that the virus necessarily causes Alzheimer's,  but if an older person has it already, the virus can cause it can accelerate.  

And a stroke or seizure caused by COVID-19 could even cause a person to crash their motorcycle and die.  So it's best not to be out riding a motorcycle if you have COVID-19, especially if one is over 65.  I say this because I heard on the radio, over and over, that the man who died in a motorcycle crash died with COVID not from COVID.  And, somehow, they knew it without knowing any of the details related to the case.  I live in a retirement community and there are many motorcycle riders who are in their 60s, 70s, and some are likely in their 80s.  

Yes, inflammation can strike anywhere in a person's body, including the brain, and do a lot of damage.

----------


## Fall River

> The virus is real no doubt about it but where the hoax is all the crap the governments are dumping down on us. This has never been done before and we have had pandemics just as bad and just as deadly with no vaccines in the picture and we have never pulled this crap before. That's the hoax NOT the virus itself.


Yes, but can't we separate the two for the sake of having a good conversation about the virus itself without muddying the waters?  Even President Trump says he's on good terms with Dr. Fauci.
Has he been hoodwinked? I don't think so.  And there have been Republican governors who shut down their states. Were they hoodwinked?

How many Republican politicians have you heard complaining about the number of deaths being over-counted?

----------


## Quark

> No one ever dies from COVID outright, there's no such thing.  It's all about underlying conditions and co-morbidity.  Where's the link showing how many people died from COVID-19 compared to the average over the last ten or twenty years?  That should be interesting.


 Somebody on the board here posted a link to the CDC that said 9700 people have died from COVID. The rest of the deaths are from co-morbidity or jacking up the numbers. 

The problem I have is is the "new" normal going to be to shut down the country from say the first of November to say the first of May every year to reduce deaths from the flu and the common cold every year which kills about the same number of people. The flu vaccine is only about 50% effective because the flu vaccine is always for last years flu as there is no way to have a flu vaccine for the current flu any more than we can have a current vaccine for COVID which already is not the same COVID as the one the Chinese had. The coronavirus is a virus that is constantly mutating and changing. All flues and common colds are coronaviruses and have been around for ever. According to the CDC they started becoming aware of these coronaviruses since the middle of the 1960's.

Google coronaviruses and you will find all kinds of info from the CDC, most major medical clinics, etc. Read and pick your poison.

----------


## Quark

> Yes, but can't we separate the two for the sake of having a good conversation about the virus itself without muddying the waters?  Even President Trump says he's on good terms with Dr. Fauci.
> Has he been hoodwinked? I don't think so.  And there have been Republican governors who shut down their states. Were they hoodwinked?
> 
> How many Republican politicians have you heard complaining about the number of deaths being over-counted?


 Nope we can't because the shutdown has never been done before and is totally political worldwide. It's a world war between global Marxism and nationalism. If this virus was truly deadly we would have no insurrection in this country because all the insurrectionists would be dead by now from the virus. Also the government would not have to have ads encouraging people to wear a face dipper to "show you care".

Nope it's all political and has been from day one but people are to afraid and stupid to see that and probably selfish as well.

----------


## Fall River

> Somebody on the board here posted a link to the CDC that said 9700 people have died from COVID. The rest of the deaths are from co-morbidity or jacking up the numbers. 
> 
> The problem I have is is the "new" normal going to be to shut down the country from say the first of November to say the first of May every year to reduce deaths from the flu and the common cold every year which kills about the same number of people. The flu vaccine is only about 50% effective because the flu vaccine is always for last years flu as there is no way to have a flu vaccine for the current flu any more than we can have a current vaccine for COVID which already is not the same COVID as the one the Chinese had. The coronavirus is a virus that is constantly mutating and changing. All flues and common colds are coronaviruses and have been around for ever. According to the CDC they started becoming aware of these coronaviruses since the middle of the 1960's.
> 
> Google coronaviruses and you will find all kinds of info from the CDC, most major medical clinics, etc. Read and pick your poison.


There was no link to the CDC on this thread saying that 9700 people died from COVID. It's nonsense.  Those who make the claim should be the ones who Google it.

----------


## Fall River

> Nope we can't because the shutdown has never been done before and is totally political worldwide. It's a world war between global Marxism and nationalism. If this virus was truly deadly we would have no insurrection in this country because all the insurrectionists would be dead by now from the virus. Also the government would not have to have ads encouraging people to wear a face dipper to "show you care".


Only talk-show hosts are talking like that, not the politicians I care about like President Trump and Governor Desantis.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Nope we can't because the shutdown has never been done before and is totally political worldwide. It's a world war between global Marxism and nationalism. If this virus was truly deadly we would have no insurrection in this country because all the insurrectionists would be dead by now from the virus. Also the government would not have to have ads encouraging people to wear a face dipper to "show you care".
> 
> Nope it's all political and has been from day one but people are to afraid and stupid to see that and probably selfish as well.


This won't continue.  Droolin' Joe can try to shut the country down when he comes in, based on the advice of "experts" like that Faucci quack...but that won't last.  First, they can only print money and hand it out, so long.  And I think we're close to the end of that game.

Meantime, someone has to get the crops planted.  And it's hard to motivate farmers to go out, sunup to sundown, to do hard WORK when so many of his neighbors are getting FedGov Enhanced Unemployment benefits of upwards of $57,000 - more money than many farmers clear, some years.

The nation will become like Cuba, but without the USSR (via the US grain sales) to feed it.  And that's where so many of these Leftist scenarios lead:  FAMINE.

No, we'll be far poorer than postwar Europe, and without any Marshall Plan to rescue us.  Maybe with Chinese colonizers here.  And we'll be wondering how we got to be so STUPID...

----------


## Fall River

> *Somebody on the board here posted a link to the CDC that said 9700 people have died from COVID. The rest of the deaths are from co-morbidity or jacking up the numbers.*


In my daily newspaper, The Daily Sun, a conservative newspaper in a red state, Sept. 1, 2020, they reported the total number of deaths for the state of Florida to be 11,187.  How does that compare with someone else reporting 9,700 deaths?  Were the 9,700 deaths the total for his state?

----------


## Fall River

I'm usually optimistic, I guess that's just my nature.  So I was really happy when I saw the front page headlines in yesterday's Daily Sun newspaper.


*DeSantis says Florida relies on a shift in testing strategy, pledging that the state will never have lockdowns again.*

----------


## Trinnity

> I thought it might be fake news.


I have no fucks left to give. I hate this shit. This whole thing was blown up by dems just to hurt Trump and us.

----------

Fall River (09-02-2020)

----------

